

How to Setup a Secure Private IRC Channel - potomak
https://botbot.me/how-to-setup-irc-channel/

======
na85
The entire point of running a channel on a public IRC network like freenode is
to enable ad-hoc collaboration and communication. In fact I'd argue that that
is the entire point of IRC as a whole. A guide for running a secure and
private IRC channel on freenode seems like a non-sequitur.

First of all, it only takes one user connecting to your channel without SSL to
render your encrypted connection worse than useless.

Secondly, if security and privacy are of utmost concern, then you should be
running your own IRC server(s) in-house, thus allowing you more complete
control and the ability to issue k-lines etc.

------
dscb
First of all if you want secure private IRC you should be running your own irc
daemon (I would reccommend UnrealIRCd).

Second, if you insist on using a public IRC server a much better solution
would be to use FiSH encryption (ultrx.net/doc/fish). Distribute the passkey
over another channel to the users and you can have secure irc on a public
network without even making the channel private. SSL also ceases to matter.

------
aroch
Err, why is this here? Also, the NickServ and ChanServ commands are going to
differ across networks and IRCd's...If you want a truly private IRC you should
probably roll your own server. If that isn't an option, at least set a key for
your channel so that messages are encrypted

~~~
na85
AFAIK setting +k does not encrypt anything; it's merely an entry barrier.
Messages are still sent in plaintext in keyed channels.

~~~
aroch
Depends on your IRCd, in my case a heavily modified UnrealIRCd that accepts +k
as a /keyx

